# Adium et les couleurs



## Haendel (22 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème avec Adium. D'habitude en recherchant sur le forum je trouve une réponse mais pas là.

Le problème est simple. J'ai installé un thème dans Adium. Il marche. Le hic c'est que maintenant dans la zone de saisie du message, la police est blanche... Or le fond de la zone de saisie est blanche elle aussi...

Quelqu'un aurait il une solution ?

Merci par avance.

Cordialement,


----------



## Fìx (22 Mars 2011)

Haendel a dit:


> D'habitude en recherchant sur le forum je trouve une réponse mais pas là.



Et pourtant...... 


(à ta décharge, je connaissais ce sujet puisque j'en étais l'auteur. Il était donc plus facile pour moi de le retrouver.  )


----------



## Haendel (22 Mars 2011)

J'ai lu ce sujet et ai fait la manipulation... Ca n'a rien changé.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2011)

Quand on change le thème, il faut parfois changer la couleur de la police ...


----------



## Haendel (22 Mars 2011)

Le hic c'est que j'ai beau le faire via Cmd + T et sauvegarder rien n'y fait... Adium n'en fait qu'à sa tête... Suis un peu perdu sur ce coup là


----------

